# protein shake question



## slippery (May 9, 2011)

winter's coming so i was wondering if is it ok to have my protein shake with hot milk, or will this destroy the quality of the protein? suggestions for a non bulking powder...?


----------



## ASHOP (May 10, 2011)

slippery said:


> winter's coming so i was wondering if is it ok to have my protein shake with hot milk, or will this destroy the quality of the protein? suggestions for a non bulking powder...?



I use whey isolate in alot of foods I bake and its just fine. Warm milk will be fine.


----------



## bradLee (May 12, 2011)

no, as far as I know the enzymes in the protein get destroid  if you keep them in the water or any liquid for more than half hour, but if you drink it imediatly it should do it fine


----------



## benny (May 17, 2011)

slippery said:


> winter's coming so i was wondering if is it ok to have my protein shake with hot milk, or will this destroy the quality of the protein? suggestions for a non bulking powder...?



Try our sponsor's syntherpure, as far as I know is perfect for non bulking. It has 0 carbs in it, just pure whey protein.


----------



## Big Danny (May 30, 2011)

Hot milk won't destroy the protein. Syntherpure is top brand indeed. The soonest I tried it I was hooked.


----------

